# Scissorlift organization?



## dkonrai (Oct 19, 2019)

Anyone have some tips for a tray?
I did order a Klein bag and hookset. Also the lift bin. Not really the best for plumbers but wondered how anyone else deals with storage.
Also pipe rack? More for a few sticks at a time, as well as getting the all thread off the floor.
Happy new/used jlg lift owner.









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I made a tray and screwed in some guides on each side under it. You can slide the tray along the rails.

I wouldn't modify your lift though because you could get some fines from a safety inspector.


----------



## MASTRPLUMB (Mar 22, 2019)

Nice Pictures ! We get the Ideal that you have a LIFT,


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

MASTRPLUMB said:


> Nice Pictures ! We get the Ideal that you have a LIFT,


I was hoping for more........:sad2:


----------



## powellmatthew76 (Sep 11, 2019)

dhal22 said:


> I was hoping for more........:sad2:


Lmao!

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------

